# Bug Out Bag - Shtf



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

So, many of us have a BOB...Bug Out Bag. In it there are many survival tools, one of which is a slingshot.

The question is how do you maintain the longevity of the bands/tubes on your forks? We all know that heat is an enemy.

Do you rotate them? Are they unbanded? what would you do it the SHTF?

Thanks,

Sofreto


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello
Use it from time to time. You will know if it is still OK. If not: change the bandset


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Although I live in the UK the main reason my interest in slingshots was rekindled is through looking for a SHTF hunting tool. I'm a bit of a part-time prepper, and I'm also into EDC (although maybe not in the way that a US citizen would understand it) so this is an area I've given thought to in the past.

It's worth noting that a B.O.B is usually intended as a short-term survival cache - 3 days/72 hours is the most common timeframe taken into consideration when putting a B.O.B together. Obviously each individuals requirements will differ, but for a few days use as a small game hunting tool you shouldn't need more than a couple of sets of bands, even if you're using tapered TBG. Rotation then becomes easy, but storage away from heat, light etc. remains a priority. Here the usual method of storing in a ziploc bag in your B.O.B should suffice.

Personally I don't have a slingshot in my B.O.B as I already have one that I EDC. I'm using Dankuung 1745 tubes at the moment and always carry a spare set - that should be more than enough to cover the notional 3 day survival situation. by definition my EDC is always with me, even when my B.O.B is beyond reach.

My own concerns are regarding the long term storage of bands that would be required for extended "bugged in" scenarios, but I've read threads here where members claim to have bands in zip bags from years ago that still appear okay. I've also been exploring the possibility of using chained office rubber bands in an improvised scenario and have comcluded they would also get the job done if needs be.

If you were constructing an I.N.C.H ("I'm Never Coming Home") bag then storage and rotation of bands would be somewhat more important. In that case I'd suggest using your bag as the main storage for your bands. For example, I buy tubing in 10m lengths and cut that into lengths each of which is long enough to make a single band set. I put each of these in an individual ziploc bag and store in a shoebox in the bottom of my wardrobe. If I had an I.N.C.H bag then I could just use a compartment of that bag instead of my wardrobe. Standard rotation of bandsets through every day shooting would mean the bag was always prepped.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Keep the bands sealed in an air tight bag until needed. Then attach.Rotation would also be a good idea. You can also apply a preserver like 303 Aero Space Lubricant.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Yeah I got a lot of bands and 150 foot roll of theraband gold. im just keeping it in a cool dark place is there a way to store it better? you guys say zip locks and preservatives? what type of preservatives?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Tex had the idea to store them in percription bottles pretty much air tight and UV protected..


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

JamsMarmelade said:

_"It's worth noting that a B.O.B is usually intended as a short-term survival cache - 3 days/72 hours is the most common timeframe taken into consideration when putting a B.O.B together."_

In which case, I wouldn't be putting no slingshots or bands in my bag. I'm absolutely sure I could go 72 hours without food. But just to be sure, I 'd rather put a bag of beef jerky in the space a slingshot would occupy. For longer than 72 hrs I'd rather rely on making traps to catch small game than trying to shoot it with a slingshot. For a 3-day survival situation, I'd be far more concerned about water than about food.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> JamsMarmelade said:
> 
> _"It's worth noting that a B.O.B is usually intended as a short-term survival cache - 3 days/72 hours is the most common timeframe taken into consideration when putting a B.O.B together."_
> 
> In which case, I wouldn't be putting no slingshots or bands in my bag. I'm absolutely sure I could go 72 hours without food. But just to be sure, I 'd rather put a bag of beef jerky in the space a slingshot would occupy. For longer than 72 hrs I'd rather rely on making traps to catch small game than trying to shoot it with a slingshot. For a 3-day survival situation, I'd be far more concerned about water than about food.


I agree 100% - it would likely take me the full 3 days to bag a single squirrel, by which time I'd be dead of dehydration!







The stats are something like 2 weeks without food, but 2 days without water and you're dead...

However, I'm sure that many people view a B.O.B as a desert island/jungle survival sort of affair, and I can understand the desire to have _any_ kind of hunting weapon available for that scenario. I guess that most preppers would include a fishing line and some snare wire in their B.O.B in any case, but a slingshot would be a nice addition if you're good enough to use it effectively.

As I'm sure everybody here is aware, in the UK the slingshot has a long and infamous history as a tool of poachers for the taking of small game and roosting birds. However, as a country we're so densely populated that the notion of grabbing your B.O.B and heading for the hills/forests and living off the land is ludicrous!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very true what you say, Jam!


----------



## seagullplayer (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a crossman 1322 for the purpose stated above. 
If I was a lot better shot with a slingshot I might think different.

The air gun is light weight.
It is very quite compared to powder.
I can carry a lot of ammo and it is cheap.
It is legal to carry almost anywhere.
Safer in a high density area to use.
I have taken small game with it before.

We are not talking protection, just game getting.

It is also handy for snakes and stray dogs!


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

seagullplayer said:


> I have a crossman 1322 for the purpose stated above.
> If I was a lot better shot with a slingshot I might think different.
> 
> The air gun is light weight.
> ...


Air rifles are great pot fillers for sure, but our draconian firearm laws here in the UK means that I'd get locked up carrying one in public without good cause. Obviously if I have permission from a landholder that's a different story, but unlike our American cousins we can't just take to the woods with a rifle.

Strangely we have yet to ban the humble slingshot, which accounts for it's popularity as a hunting tool for many this side of the pond!


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

@Sofreto - Apologies, I didn't mean to hijack your thread. Hopefully others will chime in with their views, but I think it's established that a slingshot is a viable survival/bushcraft tool


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Agreed


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Hatchet, leatherman, para cord, SPS with tubesets, ammo, fire steel. Chop some saplings down to season, while seasoning, hunt with SPS til rubber is exhausted. Make a bow, hunt with bow.


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

It rains like heck here so my BOB has a change of clothes in a seal-a-meal. Nice and dry. You could seal-a-meal bands flat for long term BOB storage, tubes you would have to get a little bit creative to seal-a-meal.

Mark


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

dont forget to pack a stick of chapstick


----------



## Amarsbar (Aug 23, 2014)

Nothing worse than dry lips!!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I wonder if polyisoprene bands or tubes -- the stuff they make non-latex gloves out of -- last longer than latex. not as whippy, I know, but perhaps it would be a good choice for a "stuff it and forget it" bugout bag.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I have a few band sets made up ..with 303 aero treatment..then placed in a bag & vacuum sealed...

along with dehydrated food pouches.....personal water filter....fire stick...just to name a few items.....

Best to you on what you want to carry with you~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I personally think slingshots wouldn't be good long term. Bands only last so long and I'd rather get good with a weapon I could keep using for as long as needed. On the contrary, I think they would be amazing short term.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

D.Nelson said:


> I personally think slingshots wouldn't be good long term. Bands only last so long and I'd rather get good with a weapon I could keep using for as long as needed. On the contrary, I think they would be amazing short term.


Well said. If you want to really be ready for long term learn to make a bow, learn to make cordage from plants and animal hides, how to fletch arrows and knap stone.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Grouse tastes pretty damn good. You're not going to get one with a snare.


----------



## 8rnw8 (Jan 5, 2020)

I have some slingshots with theraband gold on them still using the bandset they came with in 2013. I put 303 protector on them, stored them in a cool dark place while I was busy with other endeavors, and they were ready and waiting for me when I joined the forums recently upon rekindling my love for slingshots. I've shot them many times recently and they are going strong.

I don't recommend letting anything in your B.O.B. sit quite that long except maybe freeze dried food pouches, but it's an example of how long something like that can last.


----------

